# New One.



## Paul in OKC (Feb 6, 2016)

Sold my 16x60 South Bend lathe last night, already found its replacement! Heavy 10!

Serial number indicates a 1953 Heavy 10. Needs a little work, but not much!


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like my 49. I see lots of potential in that one. That one has the dual tumbler gear box and push button switch for forward, reverse, stop, etc. It looks like the compound has one large dial and one small, interesting. Got some tooling with it too I see! Congrats!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 7, 2016)

Came with a couple of drill chucks. Was converted to single phase at some point, but still has all the three phase items so I will probably covert it back at some point.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> Came with a couple of drill chucks. Was converted to single phase at some point, but still has all the three phase items so I will probably covert it back at some point.


Looks like you got a 3 jaw chuck too! What was your old lathe?


----------



## dlane (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice , you planning on going thru it ? what they goin for in Oklahoma


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 7, 2016)

My old lathe was a big 16" SB. Didn't do a lot with it. This one will give me a bit more rpm for the smaller stuff I do most. Will go thru it a bit. Thinking about ordering one of those kits with the felts and wicks for it. May need a new bull gear. The pin for locking in and out of back gear is missing and the hole looks bad. Otherwise I like the large spindle bore for the smal lathe, about the same as my 16" was. Sold my big one for $2250 with a tool post and some extras. Bought this one for $725. Guy was asking $900. To him it was just a lathe with South Bend on it. Used it in low all the time he had it. There is some play in the spindle but it looks like the shims are there, so......


----------



## atunguyd (Feb 8, 2016)

That photo looks like you are getting ready to breech the window of your van! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 17, 2016)

Deleted content. Starting a new thread!


----------



## makerkid (Feb 24, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> Deleted content. Starting a new thread!


Looks Great !  Nice find !


----------

